# Macklemore anyone?



## astr0 (Oct 1, 2012)

Even if you don't like rap/hiphop you'll get a kick out of this guy's videos.


----------



## landpirate (Oct 2, 2012)

haha the second one is hilarious. thank you for sharing


----------

